
Hong Kongers Are Erasing Their Own Internet Histories Before China's Crackdown - baylearn
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4k95/hong-kong-residents-are-erasing-their-own-internet-histories-before-chinas-big-crackdown
======
livealife
They have just 27 more years to protest. After that, they will most probably
be under the Great Firewall.

